# What size shoe r u!



## Raerae (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure if this has been done in the past, but i bet it has!  Anyways, inspired by the sexy shoe thread, thats your shoes size!  And do you love or hate your size?

I'm a 7 1/2, and i have a love hate relationship with my shoe size.  I like having small feets (wish I was a 6), but I HATE that whenever I go to buy something cute they NEVER have my size.  All the other 7 1/2's buy em before me LOL!

EDIT: Poll is private, so no one is gonna know unless you tell us!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

10 and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it used to be that 10's were sooooooo hard to find but noooowwwww they're the 1st to sell out


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2006)

7 1/2 and sometimes 8's.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

im a 7


----------



## MorningGlory (Sep 1, 2006)

7 1/2, and they are always out


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

My left foot is an 8, my right is an 8 1/2.  I go either way with sizes, depends on the shoe.

I have no luck with shoe sales cause my size is always, always, always gone.


----------



## ette (Sep 1, 2006)

8 or 9.


----------



## rubixio (Sep 1, 2006)

6. It's usually a good thing, but often the display shoe is a 6 and they dont have anymore pairs in the back so you get the ones that are more worn in.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 1, 2006)

Im a 7 =) 7.5 sometimes..


----------



## Raerae (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_6. It's usually a good thing, but often the display shoe is a 6 and they dont have anymore pairs in the back so you get the ones that are more worn in._

 
I always ask for a discount if i buy the display model heh.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_10 and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it used to be that 10's were sooooooo hard to find but noooowwwww they're the 1st to sell out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a 10 too! And I know what you mean. Now I have to make a mad dash to the store when anything new comes out. Which reminds me, I haven't gone shoe shopping in a loooong time.


----------



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have big feet. I'm only 5'3 with a 8 1/2. Geez.
I least I know I won't fall foward.


----------



## Katura (Sep 1, 2006)

im 5'2 with 4-1/2...5's...depends on the shoe.

I go to journey Kids...and high heels are hell. But I always find hott ones!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm six feet tall and wear a UK size 10½ which equates to a USA gigantic (about 12½).  I can't find anything in a Payless that will fit me.  We do have some great shoe shops here in London but boy are they expensive!


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 1, 2006)

I am a 10 and it's true that they sell out so quickly. I don't like my shoe size though. When you wear pointy toe shoes, your feet look gigantic.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_8 or 9._

 
me 2


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

I wear a size 10 as well. Yeah they always sell out fast, kids are just bigger these days I guess.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm a 9. i'm not that fond of my feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i got lucky...there are almost always 9's left of every shoe.


----------



## lara (Sep 1, 2006)

No idea. Shoe sizes are completely all over the place now, so I have shoes that are anywhere between AU7.5 and AU9.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 1, 2006)

im 7 in most shoes. when it comes to sneakers (dunks, vans, ect) im size 6 weird huh. but yea my size 7 is usually for sandles and heels and stuff ..


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 1, 2006)

*I range anywhere from a size 9 to a 9 1/9..and sometimes a 10!  It all depends on the type of shoe (ie; sneakers, dressies, etc.) and where they are  made.  SOME kicks (like VANS) I'll take a size 8 in, however...But I'm 5ft. 9in., so I guess It'd look stupid if I had a size 6 foot!!!!!!!*


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm six feet tall and wear a UK size 10½ which equates to a USA gigantic (about 12½).  I can't find anything in a Payless that will fit me.  We do have some great shoe shops here in London but boy are they expensive!_

 

I wear a 12 and I understand your feeling caffn8me. Finding shoes hasn't always been easy but now things are getting better. Nine west, aerosoles and a couple other places have expanded it's sizes to 12 so I get some relief.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 
_I wear a 12 and I understand your feeling caffn8me_

 
Size 12?  I'm _still_ claiming the title of Specktra Bigfoot unless you can do better than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the tips though.  Next time I'm your side of the Pond I'll have to look at Nine West.  We have them here in the UK but they only do smaller sizes


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I'm 5ft. 9in., so I guess It'd look stupid if I had a size 6 foot!!!!!!!*_

 
I don't think you'd look stupid but you'd probably blow over in a strong breeze


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 2, 2006)

j.crew also goes to 12.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm a 9 or 10. Blahhh!


----------



## stacey (Sep 2, 2006)

Usually a 7.5 though at Aldo, since they carry no 1/2 sizes, I'm an 8.


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, caffn8me, I'm here to strip you of your title of Specktra Bigfoot.  14.5 in mens, so ~16 in womens.  Ha!  So hard to find cute shoes....


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 
_Oh, caffn8me, I'm here to strip you of your title of Specktra Bigfoot.  14.5 in mens, so ~16 in womens.  Ha!  So hard to find cute shoes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know when I'm beaten!  Right, I'm off to investigate foot implants to see if I can regain my title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, I can see that getting any shoes would be difficult at that size - men's or women's.  There are five shops on one street here in London (Chiltern Street) that sell shoes in larger sizes for women (one is also a clothes shop for tall women) but none go up to your size.  I'm lucky that I can shop at all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm a 6.


----------



## ditzycubanita (Sep 3, 2006)

6 1/2..Hard to find shoes sometimes..But i do shop in the kids..And soo much cheaper!!


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 3, 2006)

im a 6 1/2 for heels and womens shoes but for kids shoes im a 5 1/2. its not that difficult to find shoes but it all depends on which ones i buy.


----------



## NFTP (Sep 3, 2006)

i wear size 8 1/2 or 25.5 centimeters. in mens shoes i wear around a size 7 if im not mistaken. i like extra room in my shoes sometimes.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 3, 2006)

I wear a US 11.  However, I'm 6'0" tall, so it works. 
I don't wear many high heels, and I don't wear a lot of really pointy toe shoes - they can make my feet look huge.


----------



## aziza (Sep 4, 2006)

10 and I'm damn proud of it!!!! I love pointy-toed pumps...they're just beautiful!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 5, 2006)

Kinda neat how the poll reasults are all over the place.  I expected more 7's and 8's.


----------



## faifai (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm a size 6 or a 6.5 depending on what brand the shoe is (and a 7 if it is a pointy shoe). I always thought I had pretty average feet but I guess it's cause I'm short, 5'2", that they look proportional. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katura, you have teeny feet! How do you find a brand of heels that works?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 6, 2006)

The guy I was snuggling with last weekend said I had tiny toes.  And that they looked like little sausages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

So gross lol...


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to wear 8s, but either my feet are shrinking or shoe sizes aren't as consistent as they used to be because now I wear a 7 or 7.5 (US women's sizes).  I'm only 5' with a very small build, so my feet tend to look rather huge compared to the rest of me!


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm 5' 2" and where a 6 1/2 or 7. Depends on the shoe...


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a 6 and I love it.  I can usually try on the display shoe, so I don't have to wait around for a salesperson.  I'm also only 5', so any bigger would look odd.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 6, 2006)

hah yeh, the displays are in 7's a lot too heh, love that little perk!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

Little ole 6 here.  Used to be 5 or 5 1/2 until I had my kids.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

8.5 or 9... and i love shoe-shopping at ross. i'm always a season behind, anyway, so i love their shoes. heheh!


----------



## sophette (Sep 13, 2006)

3/4 UK. 4 for trainers [sneakers] and boots. 3 for everything else.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

I range anywhere from a 7 to 8 and a half, It really depends on the shoe, 
Usually a 7 1/2 though. 
I LOVE SHOE Shopping at ross!! 
although you have to walk thru every isle of sizes because nothing is EVER in its place.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

Worst is when you go to the racks of shoes on sale, and you find 1 shoe that fits PERFECTLY and is totally wearable, but you can't find the other one LOL!


----------



## Risser (Sep 15, 2006)

I usually wear 8 or 8.5(sometimes). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"So big feet..." Mother laughed.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 16, 2006)

Wheww!! I am the smallest...Size 4 or 5


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 16, 2006)

I am so jealous of you all with cute little feet! I have size 9.5, but I have WIDE feet, which I hate. It makes it so much harder to find shoes that fit!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok all you 7 and 1/2's, stop stealing all my shoes =P

lol...


----------



## solardame (Sep 17, 2006)

Us 6-1/2


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

Why does the poll stop at 10.5+? I'm a size 11! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very tall so I have big feet.


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_
Katura, you have teeny feet! How do you find a brand of heels that works?_

 

Welllllll...it not always fun, because I go in, and have to be like 'please give me the smalllllllest pair of shoes you have" haha...usually they have size 5 or 5 1/2 and I can deal with that.

The only other issue is that since I've been dancing for 15+ years now...my feet are REALLY super arched. (which isnt a bad thing really) but even some heels dont feel right because my arch cant rest on the shoe. odd i know. AND I get to tackle the job of wide-ness. Right around my big toe joint, the bone is bigger and sticks out a little. So...super dupoer narrow shoes dont really work. But I've got some fab pairs from nordies, Aldo, Steve Madden, Steven, ....too many...hhaha


----------



## ette (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_me 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How tall are you? I'm 5'6-5'7 and the smallest teeniest one in my family LOL!! My 11 year old cousin is 5'10 and already an 11...her mom is 6'1 and her dad is 6'5...I'm tallish in the real world but a little person in my family!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 19, 2006)

There's been 91 people who have voted, and the sizes are apparently pretty evenly distributed, including in the 10.5+ category. If this is the case and we can assume this poll to hold true over a wider population...

WHY THE F*CK DO A LOT OF STORES STOP AT SIZE 10? And why do they only stock like 1 pair of size 11's for most shoes??? That is sooo unfair! I envy people who have like size 8 feet, you don't know the luxury!! We big-feet people have to fight like dogs over pretty shoes because they don't make enough of them!!

Gah!

It's so much worse for this in North America, here in Europe they do stock more size 11s than when I was living in Canada. Buying shoes in my size in Canada was a friggin' nightmare!! If I wanted to buy shoes for the season, I would have to go in and buy them the same week that they came in, otherwise the situation was pretty much hopeless. I would call stores and ask them when they are getting their new season stock, and I'd go in that week or day if possible. It was horrendous.


----------



## macluver (Sep 21, 2006)

8 to 8 1/2... but I use to be a 7 1/2 before I got pregnant! So my feet grew just about a whole size!


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 21, 2006)

9...kinda have big feet


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, I figured there would be a lot of votes for size 8, stores are usually out of my size!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 22, 2006)

6.5

sometimes i wish they were a little bit bigger so i could fit in the sb dunks..but other then that i'm satisfied.


----------



## nicemeka (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_10 and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it used to be that 10's were sooooooo hard to find but noooowwwww they're the 1st to sell out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can defintely agree with you on that one, because I'm a 10. And many of my friends are 7 and 8 they choose to buy their shoes on sale, I have to tell i have buy minds regular price (especially my BCBG's) or else I will be short, not able to find mine size.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm lucky if I can find a pair of 5's that fit me.  It's usually children's shoes...


----------



## pinkyjolie (Oct 1, 2006)

i used to be a size 7 but my feet recently went through a mini growth spurt somehow at 20 so i am now 7.5 US


----------



## XoXo (Oct 2, 2006)

i have size 11 shoes. I guess its okay since Im 5'9'' and 1/2. But its hard to find nice shoes


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

8.5
i like my feet! not too big, not too small =)


----------



## micky_mouse (Oct 24, 2006)

For me i am a size 6-7 depends on the brand of shoes style and what ot....my friend has super tiny feet 3 1/2 and wears size one jeans and xs tops and she has had 3kids man its i wish i had smaller feet since she has these awesome hello kitty shoes i wnat so bad


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 25, 2006)

Depends on the store and on the shoe type/brand whatever.  I have fitted into 8's and I fit usually nicely into 9's...and sometimes I am forced to by 10's cuz the shoe is oddly shaped and has small like toe straps or something

So I put 8.5....cuz Its in the middle..

I hate payless cuz all their shoes have long toe ends and narrow/short toe straps....so my short stubby toes do not fit...(unless I buy like a 10.5 or something...but then the toe is obscenely long)

I love my feet.  They look smaller than they are cuz of my little toes (my first joint is still pretty much in the foot).


----------



## Raerae (Oct 26, 2006)

haha yeh i have stubby toes too


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_haha yeh i have stubby toes too_

 
Freak..

hah no i have stub toes too.. i dunno at least they dont hang off the end of my shoes..


----------



## Summer (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a 6. For some reason the poll wouldn't let me vote.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 29, 2006)

Im a 9 1/2 or 10.


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

im size 9, but i think my right foot is an 8.5 cause it keeps slipping out when i walk.. lol


p.s.
brooke hogan is a size 12! shes over 6feet tall!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

I wear a size 7 in heels, but a 7.5 when I wear my Nikes to work out...


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

5 (my height too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I can wear 5.5-6.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 14, 2006)

im a UK 7 and im about US 10 for sneakers. I was in NY for holiday and i asked for a size 10 skechers shoes and the guy said "that's impossible!" my dad found it hilarious and say i got clown feet :| lol is it odd to have feet size 10 when im 5'3?


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm a size 6, sometimes a 5 1/2 which is odd because I used to always be a perfect 6 1/2. I guess my feet shrunk :shrug:


----------



## kels1292 (Nov 17, 2006)

Im 6'2" and wear a size 12/12.5 . It is hard to find shoes but I mostly wear flip flops, flats, and sneakers. I don't get to wear cute heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't really mind though, I love being tall.


----------



## KatieJayne (Nov 17, 2006)

heh I'm 5'9" and i wear a size 7 1/2. somehow though, my feet do look proportional to my body, I don't look like i have tiny little pin feet.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 18, 2006)

us 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and im 5"8


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a size 5 1/2, but I'm also pretty short and tiny.


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 28, 2006)

i am only 5"1 but my foot length is so long for my height tt i can only fit into size 7.5. 
talk abt being an petite asian girl!


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Nov 28, 2006)

ima 9,but i think most of the time i can fit an 8


----------



## msburgundy (Nov 30, 2006)

I wear a 4 in womens or a 3 in kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  shoes are either really cheap in bright colors or really expensive.  I hardly ever find something I like in my size.


----------



## kalice (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm 5'4 and I'm usually a size 5 or 5.5. However, Aldo's size 5 are too big for me... so even though their shoes are gorgeous, i can never wear them


----------



## Holly (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_I have big feet. I'm only 5'3 with a 8 1/2. Geez.
I least I know I won't fall foward._

 
Hehe im the same, 5'3 but Im usually a 8 1/2 to a 9


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 17, 2006)

I wore an 11 for as long as I can remember, but for some reason 11s aren't fitting me correctly anymore (or they're just crazy uncomfortable standing in all day while I'm working)...so now I'm a size 12 for the most part. 
It's totally impossible to find shoes without them costing a million dollars.  For those of you fellow big-footers, check out Torrid.com.  It's a plus sized clothing store, but their shoes go up to a 12 & they seem to be pretty good on the width too (I actually wear an 11 in most of their shoes)...I have had width problems with Nine West's 12s.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Dec 18, 2006)

Size US 9 but I'm 5 foot 8 so I'm average for my height. I'm horribly flat footed so that makes every shoe uncomfortable for me


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

I wear a 9 but lately as i pay more attention,i notice I am probably an 8 in lots of companies


----------



## BeLLa GlaM0uRx0 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a size 6 in kid's.
I don't mind it really, because shoes are cheaper in kid sizes. LOL!
But it's so hard finding heels, etc. to fit me. =\


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm women's size 9.5


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I range anywhere from a size 9 to a 9 1/9..and sometimes a 10!  It all depends on the type of shoe (ie; sneakers, dressies, etc.) and where they are  made.  SOME kicks (like VANS) I'll take a size 8 in, however...But I'm 5ft. 9in., so I guess It'd look stupid if I had a size 6 foot!!!!!!!*_

 

Holy crap! A 9 1/9th? And I thought my 9 1/2s were hard to find!? 




















































































Just teasing ya.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 29, 2006)

Fun thread!

I'm *EXACTLY *a 9 1/2. Nines are too small, tens are too big. What a pain in the tushie!


----------



## vividified (Dec 30, 2006)

im 6-6.5
sometimes a siez 7 xD


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Jan 8, 2007)

2.5-3.5 in kids
4-5 in womens


----------



## medusalox (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a 10 in most shoes, or a 10.5 or 11 in others, usually heels. I also wear an 8 in mens.


----------



## L0VELY (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a size 7½. I can sometimes 7, and sometimes 8. It all depends on the store. Is 7½ common? Stores always seem to run out of them before I get there....


----------



## user46 (Jul 28, 2007)

i'm a size 10 and i absolutely HATE my feet! everyone used to make fun of me cuz i was so skinny with these huge feet. it sucked. but i gained alot of weight since then .. well ... not alot, i went from being a size 115 to a size 129. you can definately notice, lol. but now my body has a lil more meat so it equates. i still hate them, lol.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 29, 2007)

I wear a 6 1/2, but have long monkey toes, so whenever I buy a sandal I go up to a size 7 so my toes don't hang over the edge and drag on the ground


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2007)

...


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeLLa GlaM0uRx0* 

 
_I'm a size 6 in kid's.
I don't mind it really, because shoes are cheaper in kid sizes. LOL!
But it's so hard finding heels, etc. to fit me. =\_

 
a kids 6 is equivilent to a women's 7 or 7.5


----------



## mello (Jul 30, 2007)

8 in regular shoes (runners, flats etc)
7 to 7 1/2 in dress shoes for some reason


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

7 or 7.5


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

I wear a size 11. I'm also 5'9'', so it evens out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am not ashamed of my feet at all. I an get REALLY cute shoes from Torrid.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a 6 or 6 1/2 usually, sometimes a 7. It just depends on the shoe.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 31, 2007)

lol im an 11 - 12 in womens. men ima 9.


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

I am 5.5 or 6


----------



## JGmac (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 5'3 and a 6 - 6 1/2.  But I feel like I have huge feet compared to my sisters - my youngest sister wears a size 3.  3!  It's so not fair!  But then again, I can find cute shoes that fit, so it all evens out in the end.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2007)

depends.  usually i'm a 6 but i can go up to a 7 depending on the shoe.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 7, 2007)

10.5 here baby!! I am 5'9" so it all evens out I guess LOL


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 5'9" so I guess it would be weird for me to have small feet  (size 11 :S)


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so glad I keep seeing all the size 10s and 11s. I'm happy I'm not the only tall girl with big feet.


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 11, 2007)

Are there any out there who share my misfortune of having abnormally tiny feet for an adult?? My shoe size is a 1 or 2 in kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It is the most frustrating thing ever.


----------



## Bybs (Sep 11, 2007)

I find that it varies between an 8 - 8.5


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 11, 2007)

6 or 6 1/2 :]


----------



## Deena (Sep 12, 2007)

9 or 9.5


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_10 and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it used to be that 10's were sooooooo hard to find but noooowwwww they're the 1st to sell out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they are the first to sell out because they only stock 1-5 pairs


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_Are there any out there who share my misfortune of having abnormally tiny feet for an adult?? My shoe size is a 1 or 2 in kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It is the most frustrating thing ever._

 

really how tall are you? i knew someone with really small feet, but she had to be about 4'11", she had to get custom made shoes or wear the weird looking little kids sneakers.


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah... i am 4'10" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_really how tall are you? i knew someone with really small feet, but she had to be about 4'11", she had to get custom made shoes or wear the weird looking little kids sneakers._


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

5 1/2... 6 if I'm buying sneakers or something I like with a little more room.

I'm like almost 5'0" so most things are pretty small on me.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2007)

I wear 9 and only 5'2 and I hate it.  I wish I was around 7.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 13, 2007)

size six


----------



## chazza (Sep 13, 2007)

size seven..above average for a singaporean!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I wear 9 and only 5'2 and I hate it. I wish I was around 7._

 
I hear ya.  I'm 5'4 and I wear 9.5s.  My brother used to tease me about having Ronald McDonald's feet *grr*.


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm past 10.5 and wear 11-12. Yeah I got some big feet!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm between a 7 and a 7 1/2. for sneakers, i have to get a 7 1/2 but for like flats, i need a 7.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 14, 2007)

7 or 7.5

I love shoes =)


----------



## frocher (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ I love shoes too!  Some women want smaller feet, I have always wanted mine to be bigger so I could wear more shoes with heels.   I guess the grass is always greener.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 19, 2007)

8.5 nd thats pretty big 2 me b/c im onli 5'1


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

UK 6/EU 39/US 8.5 and I love it, I think I have average sized feet only down side is it's the first size to go in a sale but it means I don't have to ask for a shoe to try it on. Everyone here seems to have extremely tiny feet unless the conversion site I went to was wrong lol!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

9. I'm 5'6-ish so its not all that bad.


----------



## .k. (Oct 20, 2007)

haha im a 6-6.5 and im big compared to my relatives who are a 5 or kids size 2! pfft im a monster compared to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they are short and im not


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

uk 3, EU36 US 5 i think. Thats tiny!! i get really pissed off sometimes because thats the lowest size in women's shoes if i doesnt fit you then thats it!! it really gets me down i saw these nice shoes somewhere and i tried my size on but it was big i loved those shoes but i had to let it go. But i went into a different shop and size 3 totally fit me


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 20, 2007)

size 9 and i'm 5'8. ive always wished i had dainty feet but then one time i tried to imagine me with smaller feet and it just didn't look right ;D and size 9's are usually in stock.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2007)

Its strange that in sneakers, I'm a 4.5 - 5 and in heels and flats I'm a 5 - 5.5.  Its so hard finding shoes in my size since I love Nike Dunks and Jordans and my size always sells out soo fast! I worked at Aldo and when we get shipments we usually only get 1 pair of size 5 and  pair of size 6.  Having small feet sucks. =[


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 22, 2007)

im 5'1" and i wear a 7 1/2 shoes =(  i feel like i have clown feet, especially when i wear my bball shoes.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 23, 2007)

Five three,size nine feet,117 pounds,age 45. Flippers,anyone?


----------

